# HERO’S DaytonSpeedaire



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2021)

Great Sunday everyone,my neighbor and friend passed and left me this compressor that “runs like a scalded dog”! The kids “helped fix it” and I can’t get this wiring fixed? If anyone has any information about this compressor it would be greatly appreciated! Have a great Sunday. GO RAMS!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Great Sunday everyone,my neighbor and friend passed and left me this compressor that “runs like a scalded dog”! The kids “helped fix it” and I can’t get this wiring fixed? If anyone has any information about this compressor it would be greatly appreciated! Have a great Sunday. GO RAMS!
> View attachment 10108
> View attachment 10109
> View attachment 10110
> ...


----------

